# Do hamsters dream?



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

We were just sat here and all of a sudden there was a weird noise from the hamster cage and our new hamster was making this funny noise. A bit like an aggressive growling noise but when I looked she is all curled up and asleep. Anybody know what this noise means? One of our other hamsters that died last year used to do this but when she was awake and it was a sort of aggression noise I think cos she was an evil little so and so. :laugh:


----------



## SilentChev (Aug 27, 2009)

I like to think so, 
Sounds like your little guy's having a nightmare about the nasty [email protected] people 

I hear little noises now and again, I just assumed they're yawning or something.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes I said that to my daughter that she may have been dreaming that one of the other hamsters were attacking her cos she was in one of those small tank like cages with about four or five other hammies and just one little house/bed between them all and that horrible light on them all day. I really don't know how pets at home get away with keeping hamsters in such a small cage and with that light over them and nothing to play on, its cruel.

She hasn't even attempted to use the wheel yet.


----------



## SilentChev (Aug 27, 2009)

Tbh, From what i've seen of my local [email protected] the hamsters aint in that bad conditions, The dwarfs are in pairs in them little tanks, and syrians are alone.

In my quest for bird sand today i went into a place called Thearnes pet shop, It was horrid conditions, There was atleast 6 Syrians aged 6 - 10 week old, Yes syrians, all in one glass of them little glass tanks, No house, No water bottle, Just a little bowl of mixed food and some bedding dumped around the place. It was horrid.

Chevv,


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I think they try to put too many hamsters in together and I think they should extend the tanks and not have a light on cos hamsters like to sleep through the day. Must be horrible having a light on all the time not too mention hot for the poor little things. They keep their guinea pigs and rabbits in bigger pens now so can't see why they can't do something for the hamsters and rats. In the tank that our hamster came out of there was about 5 Syrians in a tank about a foot long, I don't think that is right at all.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

My oldest Syrian, Pixie, squeaks a lot in her sleep. One day last week all of my dogs were sat bolt upright listening to her as she was going on and on! I had to gently wake her in the end so that they would settle down again!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Awwww. 

This was more of an aggressive noise though as if she was having a fight. I tried to film her doing it but she stopped.


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

I think they do dream yes as I have heard some noises coming from Florence when she sleeps too. Like she is trying to dig her way out.


----------

